# New here...ignition lock, trunk latch, and service manual questions...



## Kantalias (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello, all. I'm new to the forum, I just happened across it as a result of a Google search. I read through some of the recent posts here and then did some searches for any previous discussion regarding questions I have. There are a few things which I haven't nailed down answers for just yet. Any help on any one of these would be appreciated!

The car in question is a 1997 Altima GXE 4EAT.

1) The ignition lock and cylinder switch seems faulty. You have to get the key in just right (it seems to matter which side is up and how far it is pushed in). Have others had this problem? Is it possible to get a replacement assembly that matches the factory key (so as to avoid replacing all other door/trunk locks)?

2) The trunk latch has recently gone from intermittently functional to being completely failed. When on road trips (yes, only cross country road trips -- dang thing works fine day-to-day) the trunk doesn't latch when it's slammed shut. It just bounces back up. This issue appeared coincidently with the intermittent failure of the door lock "fail safe" which used to cause all four doors to unlock when the trunk was opened with the key. When the trunk latch fails, inspection of the latch mechanism reveals that it is in the _shut_ position. Using a flat metallic object (key, screw driver, etc.) the hook can be forced open. There is a "reset" switch that operates the latch spring manually (presumably to let any not-quite-deceased individuals escape from the trunk in the event that they are locked in). Flipping this and forcing the latch open a few times used to fix the problem. Now it doesn't. I drove from Ohio to Oklahoma with the trunk lid held down with a bungee cord. Fortunately the car has Oklahoma tags so nothing appeared out of the ordinary to anyone witnessing the arrangement. Anyhow...I've ordered a new latch and I hope this fixes the issue (if the latch wasn't broken before, it is now after banging against the catch for 1200 miles!). Have others had this problem? Does a new latch fix it?

3) Finally, I'm in the market for a service manual. I've noticed most on this forum are using a Haynes, etc. Is the factory service manual recommended at all? It seems to only be available in print for $115-$145. Has anyone found a better deal (electronic version perhaps)?

Thanks!
Justin


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Kantalias said:


> Hello, all. I'm new to the forum, I just happened across it as a result of a Google search. I read through some of the recent posts here and then did some searches for any previous discussion regarding questions I have. There are a few things which I haven't nailed down answers for just yet. Any help on any one of these would be appreciated!
> 
> The car in question is a 1997 Altima GXE 4EAT.
> 
> ...



Hi Justin-
Here is a website where you can download the electronics service manuals for an Altima 
www.phatg20.net
You'll have to register in this website.


----------



## Kantalias (Jun 7, 2005)

:thumbup: 

Thanks! Got the whole FSM. And it even has a page describing how to install the trunk latch... Just in the nick of time too, I'm headed to pick up the part now. The link is REALLY appreciated.

:cheers:


----------

